# Oakley Prizm HI Pink vs Rose



## Maandy

I know that it is a new lense but has anyone tried it on already? Need to decide between Prizm Rose and Prizm HI Pink (probably won't be able to try them on myself). Tried checking the specs online but they seem pretty similar? Not sure why Oakley even made them when they had Rose (well obviously to make $$). I need something for extremely flat light - I'm riding in Japan and last year was just horrible, my non prizm Pink Iridiums couldn't handle it at all so I was riding blind most of the time >.>


----------



## Simon Birch

Maandy said:


> I need something for extremely flat light - I'm riding in Japan and last year was just horrible, my non prizm Pink Iridiums couldn't handle it at all so I was riding blind most of the time >.>


Get a yellow lens, they're great for flat light and filter out blue light as well.


----------



## basser

bump.

Anyone tried the prizm hi pink, is it comparable to hi yellow?


----------



## Twin

I have Prizm Rose and (non-prizm) Hi Yellow. I prefer Prizm Rose for flat light, even though the yellow technically transmits more light. I feel that the rose gives me more definition and contrast. I tried both in overcast and stormy days here in California all the way till 4pm when the lifts stop working.


----------



## Alonzo

Twin said:


> I have Prizm Rose and (non-prizm) Hi Yellow. I prefer Prizm Rose for flat light, even though the yellow technically transmits more light. I feel that the rose gives me more definition and contrast. I tried both in overcast and stormy days here in California all the way till 4pm when the lifts stop working.


I also have Prizm rose goggles and have found them to be better on low light than anything else I've tried over the past couple decades.


----------



## Phedder

Alonzo said:


> I also have Prizm rose goggles and have found them to be better on low light than anything else I've tried over the past couple decades.


+1 but replace decades with 3 years hah. I've probably got 12 days +/- on my Prizm rose now, in literally all conditions. There's probably a better low light lens out there, and better bluebird lens too, but so far it's the best lens I've ridden with for all conditions. I don't take anything else with me now. Fantastic for my current riding conditions. Today was snowing, a bit foggy and very flat in the morning, cleared to blue bird around 12.30, and by 2pm many of the trails are in the shade of the trees. I was able to ride confidently all day, always knew what was coming  Come spring and for back in NZ (much more sun!) I'll probably get some Jade Iridiums too.


----------



## dave785

i have prizm rose as well as the completely clear oakley lense. On really stormy / cloudy / blizzard days, i wear the prizm rose. I only bust out the clear one when it's completely dark and the trails are poorly lit.


----------



## basser

Awesome to hear really positive reviews about the rose prizm. 

I was trying to see if the Hi Pink is suitable for night riding, but I just found out that it has a VLT of around 25%. 

Does this means that it's not a good lens for night?

Also, do you judge how good a lens is for certain conditions by it's VLT?


----------



## Alonzo

basser said:


> Awesome to hear really positive reviews about the rose prizm.
> 
> I was trying to see if the Hi Pink is suitable for night riding, but I just found out that it has a VLT of around 25%.
> 
> Does this means that it's not a good lens for night?
> 
> Also, do you judge how good a lens is for certain conditions by it's VLT?




Yeah, dude. The higher the VLT rating, the more visible light they allow to permeate the lens. You want a lower VLT rating for bright conditions (though I don't like really low VLT lens, even when it's bluebird) and a higher VLT rating for darker conditions. I don't night ride ever, but, if I did, I'd probably have a set of googles with a clear lens.


----------



## Alonzo

Phedder said:


> +1 but replace decades with 3 years hah. I've probably got 12 days +/- on my Prizm rose now, in literally all conditions. There's probably a better low light lens out there, and better bluebird lens too, but so far it's the best lens I've ridden with for all conditions. I don't take anything else with me now. Fantastic for my current riding conditions. Today was snowing, a bit foggy and very flat in the morning, cleared to blue bird around 12.30, and by 2pm many of the trails are in the shade of the trees. I was able to ride confidently all day, always knew what was coming  Come spring and for back in NZ (much more sun!) I'll probably get some Jade Iridiums too.



That's my current set-up - a set of rose Flight Decks and a set of jade Canopys. Between the two, I have never found myself wanting. I'm up north, so it's pretty dark at this time of year. Right now, it's the rose everyday for me. As January stretches on, I'll start running the jades more and more. 

If I could only have one pair, I'd go for the jades, as they'll never leave you wanting too bad in any condition. They give you pretty fucking decent contrast in low light, but will stand up to bluebird bright days.


----------



## ek9max

I have rose and hi pink. Yesterday was mega flat light and tried both lenses out in an A B test. I felt the rose gives more definition. Hi pink I way cooler looking of a lense though. Lol


----------



## Triple8Sol

ek9max said:


> I have rose and hi pink. Yesterday was mega flat light and tried both lenses out in an A B test. I felt the rose gives more definition. Hi pink I way cooler looking of a lense though. Lol


Agreed. Prizm Hi Pink is also more expensive than Prizm Rose, so there's also that.


----------



## Phedder

Glad to hear you prefer the rose. I've scratched the shit out of my rose, so put through an order for some Jade Iridiums now we're coming into spring, and another Rose. I wanted to go with the hi pink but they were sold out, guess I got lucky?


----------



## Prunes

My vote goes to the Prizm rose as well. It performs brilliantly in flat light, and also handles bright sunlight well. It's the ideal lens for a mixed-light day, where changing goggles (or lenses) every few runs would be impractical.

The hi-pink is just too light, if there's the slightest chance of the sun coming out!


----------



## Maandy

Thanks for all the input! I decided to go with the HI Pink Prizm in the end, I live (and ride) in Japan and this year was extremely foggy. I tried comparing it with the Rose, after borrowing it from my friend, and to be honest I personally preferred the Pink lense. Bare in mind that the conditions were quite extreme, very foggy with super flat light and my eyes are pretty weird (not sure if it's because of my eyes or because of very strong contact lenses I wear). Rose was simply a bit too dark for my eyes, even after my vision adjusted and everything wasn't so red. Pinks were great - I was getting a bit more light through them and the prizm tech did make the contours pop up a bit.

I must agree, though that I had to change the lense to the blue prizm whenever sun would come out, Pink was horrible during those days.


----------



## Rynkydink

I have really been wondering about how everyone is handling these different lenses. Most of Oakley's goggles, excluding the Flight Deck, come with two lenses now so I have been having a hard time deciding on which route to go. I think its pretty much decided that if you are going to have a single lense to go with the PRISM Rose, but if I have two, would it be better to have the Sapphire/Hi-Pink combo or stick with the Sapphire/Rose. 

Also if you dont mind I have two semi-side questions:

1) Personally I can't decide between the Airbrake XL and the Flight Deck so this may be a deciding factor but assuming I am considering a Flight Deck, which only comes with one lense, would you consider the PRISM Rose good enough for even the bluebird days? or would you really recommend a pair of lenses for the differing conditions.

2) What are your thoughts comparing the Oakley PRISM tech against the Smith Chromapop? I may make a new thread for this, but for an optical stand point what is everyone's opinion? I see a lot of people arguing over which brand has better scratch resistance and/or anti-fog but since I see everyone on this forum arguing both ways, I figured I woudl just ask from an optical standpoint.


----------



## MMSlasher

Rynkydink said:


> I have really been wondering about how everyone is handling these different lenses. Most of Oakley's goggles, excluding the Flight Deck, come with two lenses now so I have been having a hard time deciding on which route to go. I think its pretty much decided that if you are going to have a single lense to go with the PRISM Rose, but if I have two, would it be better to have the Sapphire/Hi-Pink combo or stick with the Sapphire/Rose.
> 
> Also if you dont mind I have two semi-side questions:
> 
> 1) Personally I can't decide between the Airbrake XL and the Flight Deck so this may be a deciding factor but assuming I am considering a Flight Deck, which only comes with one lense, would you consider the PRISM Rose good enough for even the bluebird days? or would you really recommend a pair of lenses for the differing conditions.
> 
> 2) What are your thoughts comparing the Oakley PRISM tech against the Smith Chromapop?


It seems like I am in the minority here on the forums, but I'm a big fan of Oakley Prism tech. I have a pair of Airbrakes (Prism Rose/ P. Black), and 2 Flight decks (both Prism Jade). One of the Flight Decks is still in its box since the pair I bought last year are still going strong and I got a deal I couldn't refuse. Having said that, I have only used the Prism Rose once this year and they worked great, but the Jade ones worked almost as good on low light days. I have been chasing storms this year and the Jade goggles have seen mostly overcast days and I am happy with them. On the blue bird days I am stoked to have that lens, they are great for it. So, I guess what I am getting at is this, I would rather have a darker lens for all conditions instead of having to wear Prism Rose/Pink on blue bird day. Orrr, spend more money and get the AirBrakes, but make sure you get a dark lens in addition to a Pink/Rose.


----------



## Phedder

I've used Prism Rose all season, but blue bird days have been rare. When it is super bright, they still work just fine and provide enough protection, just don't look directly at the sun... That said, I used a pair of Jades for a bright day and did notice an improvement, just more comfortable I guess, and still performed well in the trees/when clouds came in and out. I've got a Jade lens on its way for spring.


----------



## zagfan5

Simon Birch said:


> Get a yellow lens, they're great for flat light and filter out blue light as well.


THIS. If you are having a hard time getting definition out of the slope, get a yellow lens. they do magical things to the terrain and reveal little bumps and dips you cant see with any other color of lens in super flat/foggy/ low definition conditions. the second best is clear if you cant find a yellow lens.


----------

